# Hun-garian vs Hun-zokutz



## Hunziano

Hello hungarian speakers

I belongs to a language called "burushaski"  (spoken in Hunza valley Pakistan) is an isolate language. Many linguists trying to establish a with many indo european languages. I personally found some words in hungarian same meaning in burushaski, 
For example
" atya" - father
" on" - you ( cant write dots on o)
" mi" - we

I m intrested to talk with a native (hungarian) speaker to discuss on such commen words. 
Thanx


----------



## Olivier0

The Swadesh list for this language does not seem to show any similarity above random coincidences, and words like father or mother can also be borrowed from neighbouring languages.
-- Olivier


----------

